# Switzerland anybody??



## LIBRANS (May 16, 2014)

Hi all ..I could be relocating to Etoy in Switzerland in August 2017 and wanted to know if there are any expats living and working there and if they could tell me of what its like to live/work and cope with the climate! I'm making the move from the UAE and am full of trepidation!! Anyone from the UAE who made it to Switzerland want to share your relocation stories ??...Will appreciate any feedback/advice...it will be my first time working in Europe , although Im a Brit !! ( havnt been back home to live and work for a few years!) Thanks so much!


----------



## JayPatel (Sep 22, 2015)

how did u managed to migrate to switzerland? From initial research that I did, I came to the conclusion that its difficult to relocate there.

Good luck.


----------



## Mati Mati (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi ... Etoy eh.. I live about 1h 1/2 from Etoy. good luck with this. climate, not so bad, especially by the lake. the official climate site is at meteoswiss (cannot post links yet)
living in CH is ok. most people are "nice" ... meaning people do not bothering you. but they are often cold. however there are lots of people from all over the world (heard 25 %) so its easy to meet people if this is what you need. Working is ok 4-6 weeks off, paid.

Pay checks are large (watch out black market jobs though where people are taken advantage of) but everything is soooooo expensive here, hence cross border shopping.

Also folks seem always so stressed here ( i think they are one of the highest consumer of antidepressants) but why, nice climate, paid vacations, beautiful views (Etoy has nice views), low crime... Wife and I like it here but we miss Elsewhere (Canada and Australia)



LIBRANS said:


> Hi all ..I could be relocating to Etoy in Switzerland in August 2017 and wanted to know if there are any expats living and working there and if they could tell me of what its like to live/work and cope with the climate! I'm making the move from the UAE and am full of trepidation!! Anyone from the UAE who made it to Switzerland want to share your relocation stories ??...Will appreciate any feedback/advice...it will be my first time working in Europe , although Im a Brit !! ( havnt been back home to live and work for a few years!) Thanks so much!


----------



## LIBRANS (May 16, 2014)

Mati Mati said:


> Hi ... Etoy eh.. I live about 1h 1/2 from Etoy. good luck with this. climate, not so bad, especially by the lake. the official climate site is at meteoswiss (cannot post links yet)
> living in CH is ok. most people are "nice" ... meaning people do not bothering you. but they are often cold. however there are lots of people from all over the world (heard 25 %) so its easy to meet people if this is what you need. Working is ok 4-6 weeks off, paid.
> 
> Pay checks are large (watch out black market jobs though where people are taken advantage of) but everything is soooooo expensive here, hence cross border shopping.
> ...


Thank you so much Mati Mati ... the info is useful and I have been doing lots of research .. fingers crossed, will be a smooth relocation - appreciate the feedback.


----------

